# Washing a baby pigeon



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

We have a baby about 3 weeks old. It was attacked by a bluejay and beaten up. The other baby was killed. Have been feeding it for 5 days now. It seems to be doing okay, but it has a bad leg, I think from a wound on its back from the bluejay. Dried blood on it now. He really smells is it okay to give it a bath? How would you go about it? Will he be able to go back out with the other pigeons? When will he eat on his own? Does he need water yet? We're using baby bird formula.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

wash the baby in warm water wit a bit of vinegar and salt hlp kill germs try it on solids if its 3 weeks old it should drink by now.

------------------
Robert


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Because of the injury, the convalesence time will preclude giving it back to the parents - it's your baby or hopefully the charge of a rehabber who will know what to do. Careful, some institutions won't help pigeons and some will kill them.

Until you find a rehabber, or if you are determined to deal with this youngster yourself, here are some guidelines:

The youngsters new home can be a box that is draft-free, safe, quiet and warm (heating pad set on low underneath a towel is good). 

At 30 days pij can eat abot 120 cc's/day (about 8 tablespoons). You want to fill the crop at each feeding (crop is below the neck - an expanded extension of the esophagus - it's full when it feels like a bean bag but not too tight) and make sure the crop empties by the next feeding. You can use dried dog chow that is soaked in warm water to desired consistency or mix some into your formula. Feed at least four times a day. You can judge this as you go. He's old enough to put wild bird seed in the mix and to also put some on the ground and peck at it with your finger to stimulate the ability to self feed.

Certainly you can give him a bath. Pigeons love baths but not when administerd by humans. You might take him the shower with you and give him just a light flow of water or a little bowl. If he has any external parasites you can give him a spray designed for parakeets, or even a bit of dog flea powder (carbaryl) - careful to avoid the eyes.

Feeding can be done with a plastic syringe (no needle), spoon (small with a curve bent-in is good), or a baggy with a small hole cut in one corner. If the bird is roudy then wrap it gently in a towel with just the head sticking up - it will calm down and so will you, and you can take your time.

Dip the beak in a water container that is secured in a corner to introduce the drinking instinct.

Check the leg for any break. When he holds it up can he open and close the foot? - that's an indication that the toes may be OK. Check the bad leg versus the good one. If there is a break, here is a procedure:

Before setting the leg, make sure all open wounds are thoroughly cleansed.

Treat any open wounds with hydrogen peroxide and then apply a piece of gauze over healing ointment like Neosporin. Wrap any area to be splinted in gauze. This prevents tape from sticking to the leg.

If the break is between the foot and the elbow, a splint can be made out of cardboard or a straw of the appropriate diameter - cut the straw to a length that covers the break well on both sides, just short of binding the adjacent bone joints when they are fully flexed.

If a bone is protruding through the skin - a compound fracture - an additional support via cardboard or plastic may be needed and placed outside the straw which is slit lengthwise, pried open and place over the gauze covered broken leg. 

When securing a splint with tape, always leave some room for swelling. Also, thoroughly examine the leg daily. If swelling has occurred and the bandage is too tight, cut through the tape releasing the tension. Re-attach the separated ends with a small piece of tape.

Make sure the splint does not rub or push against the bird's foot. You do not wish to cause more irritation or swelling in the ankle area.

If there is an open wound along with the break, do not place too much tape around the leg where the injury cannot be reached easily to medicate. With a small medicine dropper administer liquid disinfectant every day until you are sure there is no infection. Saturate the gauze around the wound with medication.

If the break has occurred between the body joint and the elbow of the leg begin a piece of tape at the elbow, pull it up the splint and under the wings, over the back, and down across the chest, and secure it to the splint. For this application make sure you use the type tape that will not stick to feathers.

Here are a couple of links to information about caring for a baby pigeon that you may find helpful: 
<http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/babypigeoncare.html> 
<http://members.aol.com/duiven/medical/feedbaby.htm>


----------



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

We have been looking after the pigeon now for about three weeks, its very strong and getting bigger, it flaps its wings alot while lifting up on its only good leg, I think its almost ready to fly. The wound on his back has a big scab still, but I think its getting smaller.
1st problem, I live in an apartment where pets of any sort are forbidden, so I need to find a good home for him as I don't think a one leg, human raised pigeon is going to survive in the wild.
2nd problem, When he got attacked by the blue jay before we saved him I noticed a bit of bload on the high part of his top beak, I did'nt pay much attention to it but about a week ago a scab fell off and I can almost see through it if I hold it up to the light, its definatly not the same as the other side and today I noticed the tip of the beak seems to be growing off to the side were the dameged beak is, its hard to explain, is there a way to send a picture on this site, or should I take it to a wild life refuge.
He was one beat up bird, but seems very happy and some what healthy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Alan,
I'm sorry to hear about your little one's beak.

At present, we are unable to post pictures on this site, however you can register with webshots (it's free) & post your pictures there. Here is the link:
http://community.webshots.com 

We look forward to viewing your pictures.
Cindy


----------



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

I put the pictures on webshots, what do you need to view them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alan,

If you can just post the link to the URL at webshots here for us, that will do it. Just make sure it's not the link you use for editing your album(s) .. that won't work for the rest of us.

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Your webshots URL should look something like this:
http://community.webshots.com/user/---- 

---- is where your user name goes.

This is my account: http://community.webshots.com/user/marypigeon 

Mary


----------



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/user/mccarthyalan 

Hopefully this does the trick.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alan,

The baby is darling and you are doing a great job. 

I can see the beak is out of allignment, but this can be taped to correct it. The tape would have to be redone after each feeding to ensure that stays in allignment. We use soft silk surgical tape cut into tiny strip. A crack or break would have to be glued first. A break can be glued with superglue. Do you have a rehabber who is pigeon friendly that can do this for you?

I'm going to bump this up so others can answer, also.


Treesa


----------



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for responding.
No I don't no of any rehab in my area (SanFrancisco)do you or anyone else no of any.
What does, Bump this up, mean?
Thanks. Alan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check your e-mail.

Treesa


----------



## alan (Jun 3, 2004)

*New Probblem*

This bird is roughly 7-8 weeks old and all though its trying hard to fly, it does'nt seem to have its fan tail feathers and over all its seems quite small, I think its because he had to recover from the many wounds he had from the blue-jay. He is very friendly but likes to hide under things or in corners. Does that seem normal? As we mentioned before we cannot keep him in our apartment and have been in touch with local rehabbers who seem to think it is best to just put him to sleep because it can never be set free. It seems so wrong to have saved it just to kill it. Is there someone who would take it and care for it? Does anyone have any suggestons?


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

If you are the guy in San Francisco, did you try getting the bird to Wildcare in Santa Rosa? In any case, if you are in San Francisco, I'll take that bird.

I have another name for those people and "rehabbers" is not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## gypsyJ (Jun 19, 2004)

*about using hydrogen peroxide*

I would not use that on a deep open wound because it would tend to seal in infection and damage tissues. It was recommended by a vet tech to use diluted 50% betadine and water to flush out the wound on my bird using a syringe ( no needle attached). The wound then heals well on it's own.


----------

